# Current Tough Enough Contestant Appears In Gay Oriented Wrestling Videos



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, how do you know?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

wretlingfan203 said:


> Well, how do you know?


That's a good question :lmao


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

First off, who cares?

2nd, Luke pisses me off, he's way too full of himself. It's one thing to be confident, it's another thing to be an arrogant prick.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

He got it from a source called Ring Rap, he cited the source at the beginning. Anyway, who gives a shit? If it's not porn, it's not something that he will get in trouble for I don't think.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Wasn't Aloise (the 6'9 woman who was supposed to be on NXT with Vickie) released for something similar?


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

Virgil_85 said:


> Wasn't Aloise (the 6'9 woman who was supposed to be on NXT with Vickie) released for something similar?


Yup... that's why i posted this cause Luke gets to be on TE but Aloise not on NXT...


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

TheLuchador129 said:


> First off, who cares?
> 
> 2nd, Luke pisses me off, *he's way too full of himself.* It's one thing to be confident, it's another thing to be an arrogant prick.


Apparently, he seems to be "full" of another people as well.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't think it really matters to anyone that he sucks dick for cash, he's still one of the better contestants with a lot of potential if he can lose the attitude.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

now we know why he was eyeballing stone cold


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Fufflefuff said:


> I don't think it really matters to anyone that he sucks dick for cash, he's still one of the better contestants with a lot of potential if he can lose the attitude.


Sucking dick doesn't exactly fit in with the guidlines for a PG rating.


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

I thought he was being a little flirty when he gave Skids the adivice. I wonder if his "best friend" is one of his gay wrestling partners? And his relationship with Jeremiah? LOLOLOLOL. This puts a whole new spin on everything Luke has done. I will view him as more of a comedy type character now.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Luke is the MAN on Tough Enough


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Money is Money, all he's doing is essentially wrestling with men of a questionable sexuality without kneepads and elbowpads, man's gotta pay his rent afterall.

:side:


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

I wonder if Pat Patterson had a hand in the casting process for this season...


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Just visited the site. It looks pretty clean, and actually have some fairly known indy names, like Matt Stryker, and a guy named Mac Matthias looks alot like Kenny Omega. However it is a little gay oriented, but nothing more then 90s Goldust, Orlando Jordan or that guy from DDT Wrestling in Japan, at least not according to the promo pictures.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I saw the video on youtube...ok rush to judgement now 

He was basically wrestling with some overweight dude in a living room with only his underwear on. At the end the overweight dude gives him the torture rack lol

Again that was on youtube, don't know if the site itself has something "more" involved


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I wonder what Michael Cole's thoughts on this are.

And I quote...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> I saw the video on youtube...ok rush to judgement now
> 
> He was basically wrestling with some overweight dude in a living room with only his underwear on. At the end the overweight dude gives him the torture rack lol
> 
> Again that was on youtube, don't know if the site itself has something "more" involved


Doesn't sound too much different than regular wrestling then.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

What's the difference? All wrestling is gay.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

He doesn't wrestle nude or anything on the site. There are no sexual acts performed either.
It's aimed at a gay audience and the company does make erotic gay vids, but hes not in any. I doubt it hurts his chances.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Seriously, why does anyone care about this? Are you people THAT homophobic?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

cactus_jack22 said:


> now we know why he was eyeballing stone cold


:lmao


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

I'd bet WWE is glaad to have him on the show.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

How is Luke the favorite? He may be in shape but he hasn't brought anything different yet to the table. Can't wait to see who can and can not do a real promo. WWE will go with the contestant who have something unique to offer and I just don't see anything with this guy.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Could the Luke and Jeremiah bromance be something more?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Someone on Tough Enough should mention it, like when they're on the chopping block "WEll at least my biggest fan isn't Rupaul."


----------



## KingaArena (May 3, 2011)

There are definitely some interesting photos of him on that site... he's an amateur wrestler.. whatever pays the bills!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

sparced said:


> What's the difference? All wrestling is gay.


Thanks for the nightmares.


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK. ELIMINATE this piece of shit

OK i overreacted, wrestling is a passion and a tough life, but he didn't cross swords so its ok


----------



## boogimus (Sep 22, 2010)

i kinda thought he was gay.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

No wonder his eyes light up when he pulls a schoolboy.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Dirty Dan said:


> WHAT THE FUCK. ELIMINATE this piece of shit
> 
> OK i overreacted, wrestling is a passion and a tough life, *but he didn't cross swords so its ok*


Wait, but if he was actually, openly gay, that wouldn't be OK? How ignorant can you be?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Could the Luke and Jeremiah bromance be something more?


Well, I recall Luke saying: "Jeremiah completes me..."


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

So the supposed shocking elimination next week might be him?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

CC91 said:


> So the supposed shocking elimination next week might be him?


It better not be. He's much more talented than most of the people left, and DEFINITELY moreso than both big guys and both women.


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

That´s him. Look at the first picture lol

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

TLC said:


> That´s him. Look at the first picture lol
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


DAT ASS


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> No wonder his eyes light up when he pulls a schoolboy.


:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Heh. What's the big deal. All wrestling has a gay undercurrent to it as it is.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Working for that company doesn't automatically mean he's gay either (though theres nothing wrong if he is), he might have just needed a job and they were the only ones hiring. To put it into comparison, if GLAAD offered you a good-paying job would you turn them down cause it's a gay rights organization? Do you think working for them somehow automatically makes you gay? if so you got some homophobia issues to work out.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't go to the bg east wrestling web site.. just trust me on this one.


----------



## Melinafan (Aug 27, 2007)

He is one of the better ones on the show. If he is gay or isnt gay it doesent matter. and that should defintely not be the reason why he gets eliminated.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Imagine this

Austin: Sorry son but I don't like your kind of type STUNNER!!!! GLASS SHATTERS!!!!!! BEER BATH!!!!!!!!


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Goodness gracious....one of the favourites competed in homoerotic fetish wrestling? It's a bit of an understatement seeing as how a lot of people view the entire wrestling business that way. If this gets out, I wonder what the response will be from his contemporaries. I'm sure the producers of Tough Enough really had to bend over to find this dude. Maybe it is a strategy to appease GLAAD (or whatever their name is) after that recent stuff on RAW.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> Don't go to the bg east wrestling web site.. just trust me on this one.


Ditto. I saw all that oily man skin out of the peripherals and it wasn't pretty. Well maybe it was for some.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I could never tell if he was gay or just an asshole.

Anyway, he wouldn't get eliminated for that thanks to GLADD or whatever those ******* organization is called.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Don't go to the bg east wrestling web site.. just trust me on this one.



lmao, for whatever reason i nearly choked laughing from this.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

As soon as I read this title I kept thinking "Skidmarks, Skidmarks, has to be Skidmarks!"


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

So, if there's ever another fictional untelevised tournament for the Intercontinental Title, we know who's the favorite to win.


----------



## BigDeadFreak (Jan 31, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> Don't go to the bg east wrestling web site.. just trust me on this one.


Oh, god. Why didn't I listen to you.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MoveMent said:


> I could never tell if he was gay or just an asshole.
> 
> Anyway, he wouldn't get eliminated for that thanks to GLADD or whatever those ******* organization is called.


Homophobic much?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

He might be bi. Oh well.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TLC said:


> That´s him. Look at the first picture lol
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

You can bet that some people in the WWE locker room have already been made aware of this. I fear what kind of ribs he'll receive if he makes it to the main roster....

And *DEAD* at those picture of him looking at his ass. That one put me into a coma.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

If he in fact is gay, really does it even matter?

He's the best on TE. His sexual orientation shouldnt come into play at all whether he makes it.


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

NT86 said:


> I'm sure the producers of Tough Enough really had to bend over to find this dude.


I'm sure lots of bending over went on, yes.

:hmm:


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Wait, but if he was actually, openly gay, that wouldn't be OK? How ignorant can you be?


What if hes on the grandest stage of them all, main event and he busts a nut?


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

Dirty Dan said:


> What if hes on the grandest stage of them all, main event and he busts a nut?


Apparently some guys rub one out before they go out there to stop anything like that happening.

Its a shame nobody told Rene Dupree about that trick before he had that match with Torrie Wilson. Man, that was awkward.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

> If he in fact is gay, really does it even matter?
> 
> He's the best on TE. His sexual orientation shouldnt come into play at all whether he makes it.


/Thread.

He's one of the top 3 on the show and is a natural heel.


> Apparently some guys rub one out before they go out there to stop anything like that happening.


LOL

Where on earth did you hear this?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TLC said:


> That´s him. Look at the first picture lol
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


oh lawd...

Nothing will happen to him though. WWE have got Justin Gabriel. But it makes you wonder why they fired guys like OJ and Chris Kanyon.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

optikk sucks said:


> oh lawd...
> 
> Nothing will happen to him though. WWE have got Justin Gabriel. But it makes you wonder why they fired guys like OJ and Chris Kanyon.


Isn't Gabriel dating Kelly Kelly or something? Also, Kanyon revealed he was gay after he was fired from the WWE. 

But yeah, this is hilarious and will probably cost him a developmental deal.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Jethro said:


> Isn't Gabriel dating Kelly Kelly or something? Also, Kanyon revealed he was gay after he was fired from the WWE.
> 
> But yeah, this is hilarious and will probably cost him a developmental deal.


Yeah Gabriel is dating Kelly, but he can still be bisexual.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Dirty Dan said:


> What if hes on the grandest stage of them all, main event and he busts a nut?


He is a fucking professional for fucks sake. He wouldnt have made it this far if he wasnt

Also it could mean Jeremiah's also homosexual, not saying ti has to be, but maybe they talked about it off camera and thats why they sort of click, aside from the fact that they are both hard workers with some talent.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

I love how ignorant homophobic hicks seem to think that gay people have uncontrollable sexual urges that will affect anyone and everyone around them.


----------



## Marquette (Aug 5, 2007)

Electro Chef said:


> I love how ignorant homophobic hicks seem to think that gay people have uncontrollable sexual urges that will affect anyone and everyone around them.


yeah it's ridiculous to think a **** would get aroused grappling and rubbing up against another oily man :flip


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Homophobic much?


Not at all.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Curiosity just got the better of me and I just had a brief look at the site. I did't see him but I wasn't paying too close attention I was too busy laughing at how lame it looks. Surely their isn't a big market for that stuff?


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh. Good for him?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That site is fucking disgusting. They wrestle nude. You can call me "homophobic" but who here would actually wrestle another guy naked just for a few hundred dollars? No thanks, I don't want someone else's bare dick anywhere near me.

And Luke should be eliminated so something like this:










doesn't happen Live on RAW. Could you imagine the mothers complaining about dudes popping boners infront of their kids.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

-trav- said:


> Apparently some guys rub one out before they go out there to stop anything like that happening.
> 
> Its a shame nobody told Rene Dupree about that trick before he had that match with Torrie Wilson. Man, that was awkward.


Well TBH, It would be hard not to bust a nut in Torrie's presence.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pretty much all the men on the roster who've had some physical ring contact with Stephanie McMahon would have had to have rubbed one out before doing anything with her seeing as how she's got powerful contacts in the company. Otherwise heads would be rolling. I think most guys would be reasonably comfortable doing anything sexual (during TV14) with the Divas, but extra careful if it's the boss' hot daughter.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out how any of those pictures are anything unlike your average wrestling program. I've got nothing.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> I'm trying to figure out how any of those pictures are anything unlike your average wrestling program. I've got nothing.


Never seen wrestlers wrestle naked on WWE TV actually 

Hehe, that Iron Shiek pic is hilarious.


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

I had a feeling he might be gay. The way he dresses, and primps himself, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------

